# Specials and Sales notification thread



## Oceanic Vapes (6/3/18)

Hi all

I am creating this thread so that members can post specials and sales for all members to see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (6/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/unicorn-bottle-clearance-sale.t47632/


----------

